# My dream camera



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Canon EOS 20D and a range of lenses for it. I love the 20D, it has taken some cracking shots. :smile:

However, updating my knowledge of whats available from the Canon stable, I spent some time drooling over the new EOS 5D Mkll...










This was shot entirely with the 5D MKll 

21.5Mp AND full frame HDVideo Capture....

Dream on, Donald, dream on... :sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That makes me drool!

The image quality is just breathtaking!

Once the technology bugs hits, its hit hard and you'll never have the beast rest again. Its inside and a roar shatters your will, for it roars no less than I want, I crave, I , need.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My wife has just ordered one for for me for my birthday! - WOW! :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You must have one awesome wife!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have! Bless her.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

lucky lucky man - i'm jealous (not of your wife but the camera silly!)
have seen some excellent video footage from this camera on Vimeo (as well as the Panasonic GH1) either would do me :grin: hmm better find a wife first then work on her to order it for me......


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> lucky lucky man - i'm jealous (not of your wife but the camera silly!)
> ....
> hmm better find a wife first then work on her to order it for me......


It has taken 40 years to get to this advanced state of manipulation! :grin:

Actually it is my big seven oh in September & I have a wedding to cover the day after. I didn't want to do it with a new camera that I am still learning to use.
She (I) decided that it would be a neat idea to get it now so that I can practice with it. Hopefilly it will arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

40 years eh... 

better late than never!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

have fun Don .. lets face it, we need things like this to keep us young in heart and spirit as Father Time leads us along his merry path


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My new shiny Canon 5D mkII has arrived :grin:
Complete with a 28~300mm f/3.5 L IS USM lens...wide angle to super Zoom Image stabilised.

21Mp and full HDvideo

I will upload a couple pics as soon as I can figure out on how to switch it on! The manual is over 200 pages...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

have fun, don't get lost !! :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:laugh: yep - sometimes wonder if we really need all the stuff in the menus and submenus and sub, sub menus of newer cameras - takes me ages to remember where things are sometimes. 
The more I see of these, though, the more I want one - hmm choices are hard - I want to travel (my son and his wife are about to move to Tasmania so I want a holiday there to see them later this year) and there are always other things to spend $$$ on around the house - maybe I should go live in a tent and buy the camera :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'd have nightmares, the camera wouldn't be very secure .. when would you sleep ?? :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What is this sleep you speak of?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's a state between being aware one moment and being aware at a later moment 

only you don't remember it except for a stiff neck and vague nodding movements with an abrupt awareness that your head tried to fall off of your shoulders :4-thatsba


----------



## DMA_Dave (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sure you'll enjoy your new 5D Mk II! My new Canon SX1 IS isn't nearly as exotic, but I've been having fun shooting HD video with it. Now, if I could only *edit* those videos, and be able to play them on less than a state of the art PC.

I guess I'll stick with my D300 for a while, although the D90 and D700 are tempting. I'm hoping by the next generation or two they will have models able to auto focus while shooting HD video.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Dave - welcome to TSF & a special one to the Photographer's Corner.

I too am wondering about editing the video - But that is low on the priority of things at the moment...

I have taken the 5D2 for two outings so far - Very pleased with the results (& so I should be too!)

The only down side is the huge file loading on the CF card & Computer. Shooting full size JPGs, Raw & HD Video = Gb of files ...


----------

